

Cover Flow in JavaScript - ukdm
http://finnrudolph.de/ImageFlow/Examples

======
IanDrake
One of the best javascript coverflow implementations I've seen. Very smooth,
yet feature rich.

Then I saw the php dependency (just for the reflection if I understand it
correctly). A bit of a bummer as reflections really make it sing. I don't know
much CSS3 yet, but I wonder if that can help remove the php dependency.

Great work though.

~~~
zachrose
PHP and CSS3 are as orthogonal as a pillow and a toaster.

~~~
IanDrake
Funny. But I meant, I wonder if CSS3 can do the _reflections_ instead of PHP,
which looks possible...

<http://stuntsnippets.com/css3-reflection/>

~~~
zachrose
If you demand both reflections and the browser support, you might as well port
the PHP code to Ruby or whatever else you're using.

Or use CSS3 and not worry about IE: <http://www.webkit.org/blog/182/css-
reflections/>

~~~
IanDrake
>Or use CSS3 and not worry about IE

Exactly, like I care about IE. Plus, a lot of my HTML work is in AIR or
PhoneGap anyway...mostly webkit clients.

------
callmevlad
The hardest part of Cover Flow is getting the side elements to mimic
perspective, and that's still really hard to do in JS without resorting to
Canvas.

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Cover_Flow>

